# Ginger, Jade, and Oreo



## Lumilla (Dec 19, 2014)

My three childhood cats. I only got to mourn over one, really.

Ginger was the first, orange striped cat. Got her in '91 or '92 as a kitten. Not social. Hated attention. Spent most of her time hiding. Good mouse catcher....declawing her didn't stop her one bit. Died after my mom's divorce. She was supposed to come live with us but never did. My "Gingie-pooh".

Jade lived up to her name. A gem. Found her skin and bones, old and on the verge of death. A true Siamese breed. We fought to nurse her back to health. She never did recover 100% but we made the last few years of her life comfy and warm with lots of love. Social but didn't like to be held. Content to sit next to anyone, given a heating pad for her to rest her frail body on. She's a ghost in that house now. I saw her.

Oreo was my lover boy. Another stray, strong and obviously in his prime. I was very very allergic to him but I didn't care. That cat loved to be loved on. My favorite of the three. We hadn't had him for long when the divorce occurred. He "ran away" right after....and our two birds mysteriously died at the same time as that. Coincidence? I think not.

I don't know what became of my loving Oreo, but he would be long gone by now. I just hope someone found him and loved on him as I would have. I still have a picture I keep of him. Tibby is almost an exact copy of him.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, they leave their imprints on us forever, don't they? Do you have any pics of Ginger and Jade? If you'd like to share your pic of Oreo, we'd love to see him.


----------



## Lumilla (Dec 19, 2014)

I only have a kindle to be online with, but once I visit my mother's I can scan Oreo's pic. Might have some of the girls in our old photo albums somewhere. I will dig around when I can.


----------

